Ask HN: Your favorite mathematical equation? And Why? - 120bits
======
eeyepieinthesky
Generalized Stokes' theorem, because it's so pretty, both in notation, and
conception.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stokes'_theorem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stokes'_theorem)

